# Crochet patterns



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I love to crochet, have for years. I used to have so many patterns for doggy clothes and baby clothes and of course lost them all in my fire. I have a couple baby girl clothes made up now and haven't decided whether to sell them or save them for gifts, lol. But the whole reason for this post, lol, sorry I was rambling, if anyone knows where I can find some cute puppy crochet patterns I would appreciate it. I'd really like to find some hoodies. I can read patterns, but I'm just not really good a free styling and making them up...lol...so if anybody knows any please send the links my way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

oooh i got tonnes, I'll sort out all the links for you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

http://home.inreach.com/marthac/pets.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60540.html

http://www.geocities.com/dress_your_chi/index.htm

http://www.marloscrochetcorner.com/patterns.html

http://www.canine-kids.com/crochet-dog-sweater.html


http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/pet_items.php

http://promotions.drgnetwork.com/newsletters/talkingcrochet/pages/TCNL2805_pattern.html

http://stitch-simply.com/FreeCrochetPatterns-DogSweater.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.craftfreebies.com/free_crochet_patterns.html#Anchor-Fre-23720

http://www.craftfreebies.com/free_crochet_patterns.html#Anchor-Fre-23720

http://www.freepetprojects.com/default.aspx?PageID=933

http://www.hook-and-hype.de/?page_id=72


http://kristinaskrochet.50webs.com/doggyvestfreepattern.htm

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/doggie2.html

http://kristinaskrochet.50webs.com/sweater.htm


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW! Thank you so much! Some of them I remember seeing and maybe having before but others I haven't tried yet...I appreciate it!


----------

